# Miami



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Miami Boat Show 2003 

The countdown is on. Miami International Boat Show opens its doors to the public at 10 a.m. on Friday, February 14. The larger than you can imagine event offers the latest and greatest in boats, gear, outboards, diesel powerplants, fishing gear, whatever. If it has to do with boating, youll find it in Miami. Several fish boat companies are also going to debut new hulls. Included in that group are Maverick (rumor has it a 16-foot skiff), Contender (a re-tooled 23-footer), Scout (a 17- and 24-footer), McKee (a19-footer), Triton (a 28-foot offshore model) and Regulator (a 24FS). Of course these arent the only hulls that debut next week, just the tip of the boatberg. Theres just too many to list. 

For more Miami Boat Show information, visit www.discoverboating.com/ boatshows/miami.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Koz,

VaBeach boat show was pretty much same ol' same old. However, still a good time and worth the 5 bucks to get in.

I have heard that the Miami boat show is "the show" ?! Q: Is any of it in water where you can actually take the proverbial ride ?? 

Pet the Mantees if you don't gig'em for dinner,

`bucket


----------

